# Thunderbird mot de passe sécurité perso perdu



## pierre22 (1 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un pourrais m'indiquer comment "reinitialiser" le  mot de passe sécurité perso de Thunderbird  que j'ai oublié ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour pierre22,

Ceci devrait t'aider.


----------



## pierre22 (1 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour la rapidité. 
J'avais pourtant fait des recherches

Bon WE


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Décembre 2007)

Y'a pas de quoi, bon week end à toi également.


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2008)

On peut protéger l'accès à THB par un MDP ??


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2008)

J'ai trouvé ça, par contre je sais pas s'il sera compatible avec Thunderbird 2.


----------



## pierre22 (11 Janvier 2008)

Merci. Mais ton lien précédent est au poil. 

 J'ai jeté le fichier Key 3 (cela implique la perte du mot de passe, mais puisque que l'on fait cela quand on ne s'en souviens plus...). Et quand on relance TBird, il nous invite à créer un mot de passe.

Cordialement


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2008)

En fait, le lien ci-dessus est destiné à jaipatoukompri qui souhaite protéger, via un mot de passe, l'accès à Thunderbird.  

En tout cas, heureux d'avoir pu t'aider précédemment.  

Edit: J'ai encore lu en diagonale...  :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2008)

pierre22 a dit:


> Merci. Mais ton lien précédent est au poil.
> 
> J'ai jeté le fichier Key 3 (cela implique la perte du mot de passe, mais puisque que l'on fait cela quand on ne s'en souviens plus...). Et quand on relance TBird, il nous invite à créer un mot de passe.
> 
> Cordialement



Damned ça fonctionne pas avec la THB 2 je suis vert, faut absolument que je trouve quelque chose :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2008)

Non personne ?


----------



## douda0512 (13 Juillet 2012)

Sous Thunderbird Outils puis Options... 
Dans la nouvelle fenêtre on choisi la catégorie Confidentialité puis l'onglet Mots de passe. 







Enfin on clique sur Modifier les mots de passe stockés 

Dans la nouvelle fenêtre il suffit de supprimer les mots de passes enregistrer des comptes que vous avez modifiés ! 






On quitte puis redémarre Thunderbird !


----------

